# UAE LABOR LAW and Deduction on Salary



## evripidis (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear sir/madam,i have the following question:
I joined a company in May 2014. As per the Uae labor law,when am i eligible for leave?after 6months or 12 months? Furthermore, i had taken 2 days unpaid leave (Wednesday and Thursday). The company deducted from salary the weekend following these two days.Is this normal/legal?the employer after he has approved to give me two days of paid leave, he changed his mind and he recalled the approval fir Wednesday and Thursday leave. I agreed to leave with unpaid leave, however, after that he deducted from my salary 4 days instead of two....Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday, where Friday and Saturday are my days-off.

Thank you


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

What does it say in your contract regarding holidays ?

is your holiday allowance expressed in working days or calendar days ?


----------



## evripidis (Apr 5, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> What does it say in your contract regarding holidays ?
> 
> is your holiday allowance expressed in working days or calendar days ?


Thank you for your reply.

Calendar days


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

To see if it's correct, let's say you get paid 10,000 a month (to make things easy), so that's 10,000 x 12 months = 120,000 yes?

So for a daily calender rate that makes 120,000/365 which equals AED328.77 a day. if you were deducted 4 x this then the rate is correct, if you weren't it's not.

One of my pet hates here is the calender not working days thing. It makes 95% of holidays/sickness in the employer's favour.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

I am also curious as to why they would lose 2 more days pay.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the OP was asking if their employer was entitled to dock them 2 additional days' pay, for taking 2 unpaid vacation days.

Regardless of whether the two days were paid or unpaid, is it normal to lose 2 additional days' pay for taking a day or two off? I thought that when calculating calendar days with regards to vacation, this was only done if the vacation bridged a weekend.

If not, then whenever anyone takes a day off, the employer could dock 2 more days pay??




The Rascal said:


> To see if it's correct, let's say you get paid 10,000 a month (to make things easy), so that's 10,000 x 12 months = 120,000 yes?
> 
> So for a daily calender rate that makes 120,000/365 which equals AED328.77 a day. if you were deducted 4 x this then the rate is correct, if you weren't it's not.
> 
> One of my pet hates here is the calender not working days thing. It makes 95% of holidays/sickness in the employer's favour.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

It's because the employer books them as being absent from Wednesday to Sunday, hence 4 days. In the same way that, when i first worked at Emirates (don't know whether it's the same now), we got something like 43 days paid holiday, as the holiday included weekends.

You take 2 weeks off then the way around it was to book Sun-Thursday then Sunday to Thursday, never Thursday night (last time at work) to Sunday morning (first day back).

In some ways i can understand it, hence the calculation above that takes a yearly salary as just that, ie 365 days, not 52 x 5 days a week plus the odd day plus or minus.


----------

